# 2011 WCG Contest Discussion Thread



## KieX (Jul 31, 2011)

The Contest finally has a home:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=151595




Spoiler



*It's that time of the year again: A member's run TPU WCG contest!* 

*This thread is open for feedback/suggestions prior to the start of this year's competition.*
Last year's event: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127604
This year's prize: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=144414

We will need to set:

Start-End dates/times
Points required to qualify into draw

One thing we could have done better last year is the promoting, so if you got ideas for forum signatures or whatever, this is very welcome 

I think the rest of the rules are fine, but if you want to add something else, now's the time.

Last year's rules were:



Spoiler




*Contest* will run from Free-DC.org midnight [GMT] update for *August 1st 2010* to midnight update for *August 31st 2010*.


To be eligible for the Prize, you must achieve *50,000 BOINC points* within the contest time frame (31 days).


Eligible points must be achieved under a user name *crunching for team TechPowerUp! (#22175)*http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamInfo.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1 *only*.


Eligible winning member *cannot hold a Top 75 position* on the TechPowerUp! WCG Team prior to contest.


To enter contest you must state your intent to participate and provide username on this thread.


Open to all Residents of the Planet Earth except Antartica. Contest is void where prohibited. This contest is not sanctioned by W1zzard or TechPowerUp! and they shall be held harmless of any liability.


Winner will be *randomly selected* within 5 days of contest ending and contacted via private message or e-mail address registered with TechPowerUp!




*Current Contest Prize rigs*

This is still a work in progress, and needs confirmation. Please check below and let me know if I have all the details right:

*Prize 1*


*Component*
 |
* Part *
|
* Donator*

MB | ECS A780GM-A Ultra AM2+/AM3 | twilyth
CPU | AMD Phenom II X4 940 | twilyth
CPU Cooler | Titan CPU Cooler | HammerON
RAM | 4 GB g.skill DDR2-1000 | twilyth
VGA | GTX 285 | (FIH) The Don
PSU | Corsair HX620 | Paulieg
Case | MYOPENPC DOMA Pro | TexBill
HDD | 500GB | GREASEMONKEY

*Prize 2*


*Component *
|
* Part *
|
* Donator*

MB |  Asus M2NPV-VM (AM2) | twilyth
CPU | AMD Phenom 9750 | twilyth
CPU Cooler | Tuniq 120 | bogmali
RAM | 4 GB g.skill DDR2-1000 | twilyth
VGA | 8800GT | BarbaricSoul
PSU | OCZ 500W | (FIH) The Don
HDD | 160GB HDD | 4x4n
Extra | Gift Card | bogmali


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 31, 2011)

i say from 15th august to 15th sep or something like it

and 75000 to qualify, as i remember last year it didnt take long for ppl to get those points with all the help they had


----------



## twilyth (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't think CP is ready to reveal any details, but I suspect that the prize rig will not be the same as what is listed in the prize thread.  We should probably try to nail that down so people can make a more informed decision about participating.

I don't know how many finalists we had last year, but if we can scrape together a second and maybe third prize, that might also provide some incentive.  Hell, if we want to include things like license codes for games and software and such, we might be able to make everyone a winner.  OK, that's an exaggeration, but you get the idea.  I've got a license code for Star Trek online that I'll never use and one for some other game that's like 4 or 5 years old.  Maybe not the greatest prizes, but marginally better than nothing I would think.

Since we don't seem to attract a lot of new members, maybe we could give extra chances to win, tickets I guess you could say, for each new member someone brings in and who crunches for at least 30 days.  It would mean that the prizes couldn't be awarded right away but I don't know how much of an issue that would be.  Just a thought.


----------



## Bow (Aug 1, 2011)

Count me in

I wish I had some things to offer up for prizes, have to see whats in my paypal account maybe I can come up with something also.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2011)

bumpz, we need more suggestions ppl  bring it, whatever you got


----------



## xenocide (Aug 2, 2011)

I just bought a new monitor and thus have a 23' Dell LCD that is soon to be retired, as well as the 19' Acer I had prior to that.  I'm not sure if I plan on selling those, but if I don't I could contribute.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, I'm forwarding KieX the details of the main prize rig for now and for 2nd place Hat offered his 8800GT.  That's a start.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2011)

how about a gtx-285 from evga? i just need someone to put in a few $ for the shipping when that time comes

[yt]Rmp6zIr5y4U&ob=av2e[/yt]


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how about a gtx-285 from evga? i just need someone to put in a few $ for the shipping when that time comes
> 
> [yt]Rmp6zIr5y4U&ob=av2e[/yt]



How much do you think shipping will be?  Any estimate, more or less?

Also, this is what the prize rig looks like as of now, I PM'ed them to KieX so he can add them, but here they are.

M/B - ECS A780GM-A Ultra AM2+/AM3
CPU - phenom II X4 940
CPU Cooler - Titan CPU Cooler
RAM - 8 gig g.skill DDR2-1000, 5-5-5-15@2-2.1v
VGA - GT210
PSU - Corsair HX620
Case - MYOPENPC DOMA Pro PCI Black Transparent Acrylic Open Computer Case
HDD - I can probably throw one in, any SATA, we can put in the OP that we are pending specific details.

Perhaps we can make the 8800GTS part of the main prize rig and the GT210 the runner up prize?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2011)

economy is around 45$, take around 8 days with tracking number

i will cover half of it  and i got the 285 for cheaposssss so i will let it go happily, 

just need something like 25$ or similar to get rest of the shipping covered, so like a couple of $ from some ppl will be perfectly fine if they want to add a little help but dont have any hw they can give up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> economy is around 45$, take around 8 days with tracking number
> 
> i will cover half of it  and i got the 285 for cheaposssss so i will let it go happily,
> 
> just need something like 25$ or similar to get rest of the shipping covered, so like a couple of $ from some ppl will be perfectly fine if they want to add a little help but dont have any hw they can give up



I'll pitch in $25 when the time comes bro, not a problem. 


So, maybe the 285 can go with the main prize rig and the 8800GTS for runner up.  The GT210 can be for like a third place finish?


----------



## twilyth (Aug 2, 2011)

Since there have been at least a few offers of components, could we possibly have a 2nd and maybe 3rd prize rig?  I've got core components for another one (m/b, cpu, mem) but not anything else except a case, and we should probably try to stick to just components since cases are too expensive to ship.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2011)

that would be cool i think  then ppl might have a bit more intrest in it  and get even more going


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, we have the main rig pretty much figured out, now we can try to piece in a 2nd rig.  Seems like there is a few video cards available already for the 2nd rig.  Twylith seems to have a CPU/Mobo/RAM combo.  We need HDD, PSU, CPU HS, little stuff like that.

Wish I had stuff laying around


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2011)

i have a 500GB IDE disc i can give up too ?


----------



## twilyth (Aug 2, 2011)

I'll see what I can come up with.  I've got 2 coolers sitting on my desk right now.  The problem is the brackets.  I normally use push pins or standard AMD mounting.  I can do the std AMD mounts if I can find them.  Would just have to verify the size is right for the cpu.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 2, 2011)

ah! nice timing!
and contest will be from aug 2011 i guess ?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2011)

2015


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 2, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I'll see what I can come up with.  I've got 2 coolers sitting on my desk right now.  The problem is the brackets.  I normally use push pins or standard AMD mounting.  I can do the std AMD mounts if I can find them.  Would just have to verify the size is right for the cpu.



I'm in for the PSU, and if I know what socket this  combo is, I may have a cooler for it. I've got a Thermaltake V1 cooler with AM2/AM3 mounting dying to be used.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> I'm in for the PSU, and if I know what socket this  combo is, I may have a cooler for it. I've got a Thermaltake V1 cooler with AM2/AM3 mounting dying to be used.



This is apart from the HX620?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2011)

i have a decent 500W psu that ran my 2600k + 5870 for a few days, but with that, + gpu and hdd shipping will be rather expensive, like 70$ 
but if ppl want to put in a bit it could be done, if paul doesnt have a spare he can throw in there


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 2, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I'll see what I can come up with.  I've got 2 coolers sitting on my desk right now.  The problem is the brackets.  I normally use push pins or standard AMD mounting.  I can do the std AMD mounts if I can find them.  Would just have to verify the size is right for the cpu.





Chicken Patty said:


> This is apart from the HX620?



Nope. Just have the one PSU, but I have a cooler, if it's an AMD rig.


----------



## KieX (Aug 2, 2011)

I think it looks like we'll be going for a 2 prize contest this year then. I'm a little time limited during this week, so I'll try pick up wherever you guys are on the weekend.

Any ideas on how we can promote this to a wider audience? Ultimately we want this to attract new crunchers too


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2011)

make a team tpu facebook page, then suggest to all friends?


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 2, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> make a team tpu facebook page, then suggest to all friends?



We can do this. Also, if someone contacts BTArunr, he will probably run a small front page story for the contest, if you ask nicely. He's done it before.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 2, 2011)

i had forgotten why i quit BOINC.

my CPU is hitting 66C again.
its too hot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Nope. Just have the one PSU, but I have a cooler, if it's an AMD rig.





Paulieg said:


> We can do this. Also, if someone contacts BTArunr, he will probably run a small front page story for the contest, if you ask nicely. He's done it before.



The PSU is for the main rig so yeah... LOL.

As far as BTArunr, I can do that but that's once we announce the contest.


----------



## KieX (Aug 7, 2011)

Have we anything concrete on the second prize rig then?

Captain, I'll PM you sometime tomorrow with a draft, we could probably get this thing rolling soon. Want to test something for the stats gathering first.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 7, 2011)

created a FB page for testing to see how it works http://www.facebook.com/pages/2011-WCG-Contest/143536555732779?sk=wall

please pm me if you have anything i should add or remove lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2011)

I think twylith had a CPU/RAM/MOBO combo for the 2nd rig, at least that's what he said in an earlier post if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 8, 2011)

More reason to crunch harder, I like.  

I'm going to try and have my work PC crunch too. I start my new job at my uncle's PC shop today and I get my own office/X4 rig.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 8, 2011)

I will start up my AMD quad for this! Back to crunching I go.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 8, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think twylith had a CPU/RAM/MOBO combo for the 2nd rig, at least that's what he said in an earlier post if I'm not mistaken.


Yup.  No problem.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 8, 2011)

I will donate a BNIB Corsair H50 for one of the rigs, you guys make the call on which bundles it goes in.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> More reason to crunch harder, I like.
> 
> I'm going to try and have my work PC crunch too. I start my new job at my uncle's PC shop today and I get my own office/X4 rig.



Way to go Randall, best of luck at the new job. 



brandonwh64 said:


> I will start up my AMD quad for this! Back to crunching I go.






twilyth said:


> Yup.  No problem.



There we go, we also have a few video cards offered.  I think don was pitching in a card and a HDD if someone helped with shipping, I'll pitch in for that.



bogmali said:


> I will donate a BNIB Corsair H50 for one of the rigs, you guys make the call on which bundles it goes in.


I think that'll be great for the main rig, hammeron's cooler can be for the 2nd rig.   Thanks Jon! 


How about this, for the 2nd rig, if you have any parts, send a message to Twilyth, he can update the OP!  We just need a tech bench or case, HDD, video card and PSU.  Pretty much turn key from there.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 8, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Way to go Randall, best of luck at the new job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





indeed

i just need to get some new pads for the 285, and its good to go, should happen this week i think 

also remember, the harddisk is IDE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> indeed
> 
> i just need to get some new pads for the 285, and its good to go, should happen this week i think
> 
> also remember, the harddisk is IDE



We'll figure it out.  If anything We can buy a SATA one, any small drive will do, 80GB, whatever, it's for a cruncher you know.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 8, 2011)

yeah cant cost a fortune over there lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah cant cost a fortune over there lol



Fairly cheap


----------



## twilyth (Aug 9, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> How about this, for the 2nd rig, if you have any parts, send a message to Twilyth, he can update the OP!


Ruh?  Which thread are we talking about?

It's not a good idea to ask me to keep track of stuff.  How can I put this . . . I am uniquely ill-suited to the task.  I can give a list of what I have to someone though.  That much I can manage.  I do want to help, but you have to trust me on this one.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 9, 2011)

send the list to me, ill manage it


----------



## 4x4n (Aug 9, 2011)

I've got a 160gb drive I can donate if needed. It's out of warranty but works fine.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 9, 2011)

IM BACK!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry Twylith, I meant KieX, which he created this thread, sorry guys.   4x4, keep it in handy, we'll need it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 9, 2011)

1 Question, were did my WCG badge go? I thought after 100K I get to keep it?



de.das.dude said:


> i had forgotten why i quit BOINC.
> 
> my CPU is hitting 66C again.
> its too hot



Max temp on my x4 is 39 deg full load


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 9, 2011)

WAIT!!!! I would love to participate this year, still no internet at home (posting from my 'droid).

On another note, if the prize rig is AM2 based, I would be willing to donate a Coolermaster V8. Have the winner contact me via PM.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> 1 Question, were did my WCG badge go? I thought after 100K I get to keep it?
> 
> 
> 
> Max temp on my x4 is 39 deg full load



Brandon, if you are inactive over a amount of time, it goes away, you'll have it back soon.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 10, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Brandon, if you are inactive over a amount of time, it goes away, you'll have it back soon.



another 100k???? that sux


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> another 100k???? that sux



No, you already got it back.  Once you start crunching again it will show up.


----------



## KieX (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry for being away so long, been busy at work. OK.. I've updated the OP with the prize rigs based on the offers posted so far.

Please check them and let me know if I made any mistakes! And if you have anything you can add, please also let me know.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 10, 2011)

KieX said:


> Sorry for being away so long, been busy at work. OK.. I've updated the OP with the prize rigs based on the offers posted so far.
> 
> Please check them and let me know if I made any mistakes! And if you have anything you can add, please also let me know.



the mems on the second rig are a dupe of the first.  I have 4 1gig sticks for the 9750 but can only find 2.  I have a posse out looking for the the other two.  if they come up empty, Don might have something we can use.  I'm sure there's lots of spare mems floating around tpu.


----------



## KieX (Aug 10, 2011)

twilyth said:


> the mems on the second rig are a dupe of the first.  I have 4 1gig sticks for the 9750 but can only find 2.  I have a posse out looking for the the other two.  if they come up empty, Don might have something we can use.  I'm sure there's lots of spare mems floating around tpu.



Oh, OK 

I'll leave the 8GB on the first rig then.. that way it's just a wait for confirmation of ram for the second.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> another 100k???? that sux





JrRacinFan said:


> No, you already got it back.  Once you start crunching again it will show up.



Yep, good to go now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2011)

KieX,

Let's make this simple, I'll buy a SATA HDD for the 2nd rig off newegg, NEW!   I won't specify any now since that might change after a bit, but you can definitely count me in on that.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 11, 2011)

If needed, I might be able to do some drive management and dig up an 80GB IDE drive.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 11, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> If needed, I might be able to do some drive management and dig up an 80GB IDE drive.



I have some extra IDE drives laying around and If you really need one I can install my 320GB 2.5in sata drive in my cruncher and give you the 160GB SATA


----------



## bogmali (Aug 12, 2011)

bogmali said:


> I will donate a BNIB Corsair H50 for one of the rigs, you guys make the call on which bundles it goes in.



I will have to retract this offer and swap it with a mint condition Tuniq120 Extreme cooler instead. Have a pending build (dedicated WCG rig) that I might need 2 H50's for. See here for details.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2367189&postcount=13409


----------



## theonedub (Aug 12, 2011)

The 430w PSU I had offered up is no longer available, but I will try my best to procure a replacement.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 12, 2011)

@dub i still have that 500W psu laying around, good enough for a medium oc'ed 2600K and a 5870


----------



## KieX (Aug 13, 2011)

Right then, I've updated the prize specs on the OP. The 1st prize rig seems complete. It's the 2nd one that still needs RAM, PSU, HDD and case confirmed.

- For RAM I think we can just split the 8GB of the first rig to 4GB for both. Yay or nay?
- HDD, we have various offers. I'll PM you guys, so we can confirm one.
- PSU, not quite sure if Don and Dub sorted that out, PM'ing both
- Case... not had any offers on this one yet. Shall we just have it as a components bundle prize?

As I've not got any hardware to donate this year, I'm happy to help with shipping charges if any of you guys need.

So.. for the prize winning details..

*30 day challenge*:
*60,000 points* to qualify for *1st* prize draw
*30,000 points* to qualify for *2nd* prize draw
(only eligible for 1 draw, based on points)

start date.. *Friday 19th* next week?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2011)

aww. I will have to OC to meet the first place numbers


----------



## bogmali (Aug 13, 2011)

KieX said:


> Case... not had any offers on this one yet. Shall we just have it as a components bundle prize?



Case is on me.....PM'd Sneekypeet already about his NZXT H2


----------



## twilyth (Aug 13, 2011)

You all probably have a better sense of the demographics here than I do, but do we really think a case should be part of prize?  Isn't that usually the most expensive thing to ship?  Plus, Is anyone here who is going to participate in this really going to need a case?  I've got at least 1 nice case and one normal case that I'm not using right now and another 2 crappy cases that are in pieces.  Granted I probably build more rigs per year for my own use than most people, but unless we're going to pre-assemble the system for the winner, I think putting whatever it would cost to ship it on a gift card for some hardware is going to be a better idea.  Then they can put that toward their own case (which is largely a matter of personal style anyway) or use it for something else.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 13, 2011)

twilyth said:


> you all probably have a better sense of the demographics here than i do, but do we really think a case should be part of prize?  Isn't that usually the most expensive thing to ship?  Plus, is anyone here who is going to participate in this really going to need a case?  I've got at least 1 nice case and one normal case that i'm not using right now and another 2 crappy cases that are in pieces.  Granted i probably build more rigs per year for my own use than most people, but unless we're going to pre-assemble the system for the winner, i think putting whatever it would cost to ship it on a gift card for some hardware is going to be a better idea.  Then they can put that toward their own case (which is largely a matter of personal style anyway) or use it for something else.



+1


----------



## bogmali (Aug 14, 2011)

Twilyth-No issues here with the shipping as I have my own account that I will use when it comes time to ship from Sneeky. Only thing I am worried about is if the winner from overseas then it would be a little more. 

I'll leave it up to CP if the case is still needed as part of the price.


----------



## qu4k3r (Aug 14, 2011)

I can see it's not decided when the contest start/end, and how many points are needed to qualify.

Probably I won't need help to qualify this year so count me in


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Twilyth-No issues here with the shipping as I have my own account that I will use when it comes time to ship from Sneeky. Only thing I am worried about is if the winner from overseas then it would be a little more.
> 
> I'll leave it up to CP if the case is still needed as part of the price.



You know what, the whole gift card idea doesn't sound too bad.  We can maybe get like a $25 gift card or something instead of a case.  I would like to see what more people think, at least it's different...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 18, 2011)

any news here ?


----------



## twilyth (Aug 18, 2011)

IDK but I've been slackin' off the past few days.  Has anyone signed up?  How many people participated last year?  I know we have a couple hundred people returning work every day, but sometimes it feels a little lonely up in here.  Not to dis our regular posters of course.  It's just that we don't seem to get many people posting.  It would be nice to see people check in from time to time.

This isn't a criticism or anything.  I'm sure a lot of people lurk and are interested in the team's goings-on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2011)

twilyth said:


> IDK but I've been slackin' off the past few days.  Has anyone signed up?  How many people participated last year?  I know we have a couple hundred people returning work every day, but sometimes it feels a little lonely up in here.  Not to dis our regular posters of course.  It's just that we don't seem to get many people posting.  It would be nice to see people check in from time to time.
> 
> This isn't a criticism or anything.  I'm sure a lot of people lurk and are interested in the team's goings-on.



Full time job and side jobs got the most of me man   But I do lurk and I'm here.

I know KieX said he was gonna be busy for a day or two and he was going to see if he got the rest of the parts for the 2nd rig.  I know he had PM'ed a few, not sure what happened with that.  When he came back he was going to post some more details on the contest start date, etc.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 19, 2011)

Take as long as you guys need, eta ~2 weeks for my new board and I will definitely be in this year for sure.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Take as long as you guys need, eta ~2 weeks for my new board and I will definitely be in this year for sure.



I would say it'll start somewhere in the next month.  I know KieX had gave a date already but we need a bit more time than that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2011)

Alright guys, I'm down with the idea of splitting the RAM between both rigs.  Now we still need a PSU for the 2nd rig, anybody?


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 23, 2011)

If it helps in anything here(i.e. either rig????)I just recieved a fresh from seagate RMA 500 gig sata II drive that would love to have a home to go too for the cause!


----------



## Bow (Aug 23, 2011)

I can kick in some cash @ the end of the week.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> If it helps in anything here(i.e. either rig????)I just recieved a fresh from seagate RMA 500 gig sata II drive that would love to have a home to go too for the cause!


Would you rather put that in a rig and donate something of smaller capacity?  If not that can be great since we also need a HDD to complete both rigs.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 23, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Would you rather put that in a rig and donate something of smaller capacity?  If not that can be great since we also need a HDD to complete both rigs.



Na! all my personal rigs are at least 500 gig's. And the crunchers at work do absolutely nothing but Facebook boulderdash & gigly-gook by the Secretarie's :shadedshu 

 So it's available,just tell me where to send it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Na! all my personal rigs are at least 500 gig's. And the crunchers at work do absolutely nothing but Facebook boulderdash & gigly-gook by the Secretarie's :shadedshu
> 
> So it's available,just tell me where to send it?



Would you rather send it to me now and then I send to winner, or would you be able to hold on to it and just send straight to the winner?  Sounds simpler this way, let me know.


----------



## KieX (Aug 23, 2011)

GREASEMONEKY, think we can add that 500GB to the top prize and keep the 160GB for the second. It would be a matter of just shipping it to whoever wins that prize when the time comes.

For the RAM think 4GB each rig is also the way to go, saves us hassle.

We are short just 1 PSU. If I can find the cables to my CM600W I'll put that up. If anyone's got a spare PSU let me know, don't mind paying for it and the shipping.

Hopefully should have a little time tomorrow to prepare the OP for the competition. Is 1st September a good start day? Or start on a monday.. 5th September?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2011)

i got an extra OCZ ModXstream pro 500W


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 24, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Would you rather send it to me now and then I send to winner, or would you be able to hold on to it and just send straight to the winner?  Sounds simpler this way, let me know.



 Easier if i just ship it to the winner,and cheaper for everyone. 

And also a little side note,In the past contest's,i made it a point to help out peeps in getting there required point's.Which, in a way,is counter productive to the main reason in having the contest.So not to sound like an ass,but i dont plan on assisting this time around.IMO,if someone wants to win one of these machines.They're going to have to work for their chance.And again,i really don't want to sound like an ass,just my 2 pennies worth.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 24, 2011)

OK guys, I see that the case that I offered to buy from Sneekypeet (NZXT H20) is listed. I thought the consensus was to get a GC instead 

Sneeky has since sold that case however I can get a SS PS06 as a replacement but I need to know if the case is being given as part of the price.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2011)

bogmali said:


> OK guys, I see that the case that I offered to buy from Sneekypeet (NZXT H20) is listed. I thought the consensus was to get a GC instead
> 
> Sneeky has since sold that case however I can get a SS PS06 as a replacement but I need to know if the case is being given as part of the price.



Bog, KieX has been busy and probably has not been able to update.  I'll send him a PM saying there will be no case.  The main rig will have one because it's a tech bench so it's not that bad to ship.  The GC for the 2nd rig is fine though.  What do you think is a fair amount?


----------



## bogmali (Aug 24, 2011)

YHPM Cap


----------



## KieX (Aug 24, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Easier if i just ship it to the winner,and cheaper for everyone.
> 
> And also a little side note,In the past contest's,i made it a point to help out peeps in getting there required point's.Which, in a way,is counter productive to the main reason in having the contest.So not to sound like an ass,but i dont plan on assisting this time around.IMO,if someone wants to win one of these machines.They're going to have to work for their chance.And again,i really don't want to sound like an ass,just my 2 pennies worth.



I agree with your 2 pennies, although it's not something practical to enforce. (we thought of the same thing last year). Guess it's at people's discretion, although the second prize rig should be something anyone should have a fair chance on their own, so hope others follow your suit knowing this.



bogmali said:


> OK guys, I see that the case that I offered to buy from Sneekypeet (NZXT H20) is listed. I thought the consensus was to get a GC instead
> 
> Sneeky has since sold that case however I can get a SS PS06 as a replacement but I need to know if the case is being given as part of the price.



Sorry, must have missed that:shadedshu Thanks I've put it on the OP now.


Chicken Patty said:


> Bog, KieX has been busy and probably has not been able to update.  I'll send him a PM saying there will be no case.  The main rig will have one because it's a tech bench so it's not that bad to ship.  The GC for the 2nd rig is fine though.  What do you think is a fair amount?



Updated. Should be good to go I think. What start date should we go for captain?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2011)

KieX,

I think like mid next month latest.  It's the 26th now, I would say maybe like 5th of next month or the 12th the latest.  I want to contact someone to see if we can get a small ad at least on the home page of TPU.  See if we can get the word out more. Any suggestions on who to talk to?

Attending PM's now...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2011)

Anybody got any idea on whom I should talk to for some advertising on the front page perhaps?  W1Z?

KieX, any news on when you think we should start it based on the above?


----------



## twilyth (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't know if I've ever gone to the front page.  I think so but I'm not sure.  The page I recall seeing seemed like it had a lot of white space so I'm sure we can get some kind of ad.  Maybe not in the banner, but someplace.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Aug 31, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Anybody got any idea on whom I should talk to for some advertising on the front page perhaps?  W1Z?
> 
> KieX, any news on when you think we should start it based on the above?



I'm sure BTa will be able to help with the front page announcement. He's in charge of all of the news, so I think it will fall under his jurisdiction, but just a guess. I can help write/edit the announcement if needed. 

Count me in on the contest when it begins. I have board, ram and heatsink coming in this week to FINALLY put together my i7 rig. Crunching under my handle on this site.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I don't know if I've ever gone to the front page.  I think so but I'm not sure.  The page I recall seeing seemed like it had a lot of white space so I'm sure we can get some kind of ad.  Maybe not in the banner, but someplace.



Yeah, I think we did it in the past too!



f22a4bandit said:


> I'm sure BTa will be able to help with the front page announcement. He's in charge of all of the news, so I think it will fall under his jurisdiction, but just a guess. I can help write/edit the announcement if needed.
> 
> Count me in on the contest when it begins. I have board, ram and heatsink coming in this week to FINALLY put together my i7 rig. Crunching under my handle on this site.



I guess I will check with BTA later today if no one has any other suggestions.  Contest should start around mid next month, so I just gotta check with KieX who has vanished on me   See if he can post it up and then we can finally piece together the 2nd rig and make the actual announcement thread.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 31, 2011)

Eta for the board and mobo swap is end of this week. Should be up and running Saturday or Sunday. What's the start date again guys?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Eta for the board and mobo swap is end of this week. Should be up and running Saturday or Sunday. What's the start date again guys?


Sometime mid next month.


----------



## Bow (Sep 2, 2011)

Are you talking September or October?  I have to shut down for a couple days take my rig apart and give it a good cleaning, new paste, ect....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2011)

Bow said:


> Are you talking September or October?  I have to shut down for a couple days take my rig apart and give it a good cleaning, new paste, ect....



September, like September 19th.  Tomorrow I'll be sending a message to BTA, see if we can get something going on the front page.

If anybody has any objections on the start date let me know now, Monday we'll announce the contest with a new thread, so now that both rigs are complete as far as prizes go, let me know if we should change anything.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2011)

Well,

Just got a PM back from BTA, said he'll post something up on the front page on Monday.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 5, 2011)

I had a 120GB hard drive to donate but the drive was in my cruncher and the other drive I was going to replace it with was a laptop sata drive until last week my sisters laptop hard drive crapped out. I had to replace hers with my 320GB (GRRR!!!) so now I do not have one to donate unless my mom gives me the money for the drive I had to give her.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 5, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well,
> 
> Just got a PM back from BTA, said he'll post something up on the front page on Monday.



Great to hear captain


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I had a 120GB hard drive to donate but the drive was in my cruncher and the other drive I was going to replace it with was a laptop sata drive until last week my sisters laptop hard drive crapped out. I had to replace hers with my 320GB (GRRR!!!) so now I do not have one to donate unless my mom gives me the money for the drive I had to give her.



It's cool bro, luckily we are covered already.   Thanks though bro, we all appreciate it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 5, 2011)

I do have some Older IDE drives if all else fails.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 19, 2011)

sounds sweet, but im top 75 good luck mates!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> sounds sweet, but im top 75 good luck mates!



The rules were revised, check them out here.  You are eligible to win. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=151595


----------



## sixequalszero (Sep 22, 2011)

Count me in - sixequalszero


----------



## Bow (Sep 23, 2011)

Will we be able to see what the standings look like?  I have no idea where I was when this started. 

Thanks


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 23, 2011)

look at free DC for the info. you put 18,650 in the last seven days.

For all newcomers and old. It is still a good idea to check ION'S Essentails thread.

P.S I miss that little bugger.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> look at free DC for the info. you put 18,650 in the last seven days.
> 
> For all newcomers and old. It is still a good idea to check ION'S Essentails thread.
> 
> P.S I miss that little bugger.



Here's a link to the thread, and yes I miss him too!  It was nice to have him around.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106593


----------



## twilyth (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks like he started crunching again recently

http://boincstats.com/stats/user_graph.php?pr=wcg&id=612978


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Looks like he started crunching again recently
> 
> http://boincstats.com/stats/user_graph.php?pr=wcg&id=612978



...and under no team?  Right?


----------



## twilyth (Sep 23, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> ...and under no team?  Right?



Nope.  All 'team' info is listed as "n/a".


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Nope.  All 'team' info is listed as "n/a".



hmmmm....


----------

